
Huawei P30 Pro Review – Better Than P20 Pro but No Mate of Mine - PrimeVinister
https://elitegamer.com/2019/04/04/huawei-p30-pro-review-better-than-p20-pro-but-no-mate-of-mine/
======
PrimeVinister
Huawei’s P-Series unapologetically aims to be a camera with a decent phone
attached. Borrowing from the Mate 20 Pro made sense in this respect. The
result is a better all-around experience than P20 Pro but without the same
impact.

